# Hermann's Eggs



## Raymo2477 (May 24, 2014)

I was moving some leaf compost and found an egg! Then half an hour later I found three more!! 

These new ones are larger than the ones I found a month ago, by about 40%. The older ones are the five in the center line. The older ones having been cooking for about three weeks...I think they maybe mostly duds as only one has a small ring near the top left side and something that looks like a pics a macaroni towards the bottom when I candled it.

When will I know to stop cooking the older eggs? Will they rot in the incubator or just dry up?

Any help appreciated!!
Ray Weston


----------



## Tortoise_lc (May 23, 2021)

Hi, did any of the eggs end up hatching?


----------

